# Azeri: Teimour Radjabov



## KnightMove

The Azeri chess player Teymur Räcäbov is in the western world usually transcribed as "Teimour Radjabov".

But which language does this transcribition represent? The -ou- and -dj- seem to be French, but the a's are English.


----------



## foxfirebrand

KnightMove said:


> The Azeri chess player Teymur Räcäbov is in the western world usually transcribed as "Teimour Radjabov".
> 
> But which language does this transcribition represent? The -ou- and -dj- seem to be French, but the a's are English.


The -dj looks French to me too, but you'd have to know what the /c/ sounds like in Azeri (Farsi?).  If it were Turkish, I think the French /dj/ is an exact transliteration.

Whoa!  The atmosphere is getting thin all of a sudden-- are we off topic here or _what?
.
_


----------



## KnightMove

Which forum would be more suitable?


----------



## Brioche

KnightMove said:


> The Azeri chess player Teymur Räcäbov is in the western world usually transcribed as "Teimour Radjabov".
> 
> But which language does this transcribition represent? The -ou- and -dj- seem to be French, but the a's are English.


 
I have seen USSR passports with the Cyrillic transliterated using a French system.

Теймур Раджабов would be transliterated into French as Teïmour Radjabov


----------

